# Hilton head fishing?



## ronmac13 (Jun 25, 2008)

So, im heading down to hilton head this weekend somewhere around pope avenue i guess, just wondering about a baitshop that rented gear out or something around the area.


And is there any good shark fishing spots?


thanks and any advice is appreciated


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 25, 2008)

I lived down there on HHI for a while and you should have no problem catching any sharks. I would wait to fish for them later in the evening when the beach is not so crowded. They alway bite better from early evening into the night. As far as bait goes anything will work squid, cut mullet if you catch any ladyfish or whiting you can use them too. You need about a 5ft leader if you want to land any of the big ones I have caught some monsters from the beach and had some get away (spoll me) that I didn't even want to bring in. A real good place to fish is in Sea Pines Plantion its 5.00 to get in the gate they will give you a map follow the map to South beach Marina there is a beach across the street behind some of the condos you want to fish in that sound right there nobody swims in the water around there but there are plenty of fish to catch you can fish there durning the day and not be bothered its one of the best spots on the island. If you have anymore questions post them if you need to know anything about the island good places to eat or late night party places.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea wats some good late night partying spots, and good fishing/shark set up


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 26, 2008)

if you can fish for catfish you can fish for sharks....
bigger gear, stinky bait, 2-3 oz pyramid weight to anchor the bait in the surf.
cw


----------



## CharlesH (Jun 26, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I lived down there on HHI for a while and you should have no problem catching any sharks. I would wait to fish for them later in the evening when the beach is not so crowded. They alway bite better from early evening into the night. As far as bait goes anything will work squid, cut mullet if you catch any ladyfish or whiting you can use them too. You need about a 5ft leader if you want to land any of the big ones I have caught some monsters from the beach and had some get away (spoll me) that I didn't even want to bring in. A real good place to fish is in Sea Pines Plantion its 5.00 to get in the gate they will give you a map follow the map to South beach Marina there is a beach across the street behind some of the condos you want to fish in that sound right there nobody swims in the water around there but there are plenty of fish to catch you can fish there durning the day and not be bothered its one of the best spots on the island. If you have anymore questions post them if you need to know anything about the island good places to eat or late night party places.



I'll be stayin' in Sea Pines in a few weeks, what would you suggest using on the beach by south beach, I've always been told that was a good spot, but what would you suggest fishing for and what would you use?  I went one time and it was very calm and didn't seem like much was going on, but then again I'm not a saltwater man.  I do love catching Reds and trout if they are to be caught in Sea Pines.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 26, 2008)

CharlesH said:


> I'll be stayin' in Sea Pines in a few weeks, what would you suggest using on the beach by south beach, I've always been told that was a good spot, but what would you suggest fishing for and what would you use?  I went one time and it was very calm and didn't seem like much was going on, but then again I'm not a saltwater man.  I do love catching Reds and trout if they are to be caught in Sea Pines.



Big sharks this time of year maybe some reds or whiting. For the sharks squid or cut mullet. Whiting fresh shrimp or squid. For the reds you need some live mullet but I have caught them in the past on cut mullet.


----------



## Bass105 (Jun 30, 2008)

I stayed in Palmetto Dunes from June 1-14 and the surf fishing was great everyday.  Caught enough quality sized whiting and pompano for two big fish fries and even had enough to bring back home.  Also caught a few blacktips up to about feet.  The whiting and pompano were caught on fishbites and the blacktips were caught on cut bait.  Best times to fish are early morning and late evening when the beach is not as crowded.  Check the Walmart on Hwy. 278 for the fishbites.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 30, 2008)

My Mom had a 2BR condo in Palmetto Dunes and I would fish behind the Disney. All ways had good luck there.


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 1, 2008)

DBM78,

I have fished for reds on a boat, but never from shore, what's my tackle going to be like?

Also have you ever fished any of the tidal creeks/lagoons in sea pines?  I've been told some reds and trout come into these areas.  Any info on this would be very helpful.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have never fished in the lagoons in Sea Pines but there is a guide in Palmetto Dunes that fishes the lagoons in there around the golf courses and other properties. He uses a boat and has been there forever. If you turn into the main entrance and go to the little gas station on the left they have pictures from the guide and information regarding his services. I think the fall and winter months are better you would just have to check with him.


----------

